# Combat Engineer Question



## AustinL (1 Jun 2012)

Hey, is it possible to get accepted as a combat engineer at the age of 17? I do not want to wait till high school is over I just want to apply now. If I meet all the requirements at this age could I become one? Thanks.


----------



## MikeL (1 Jun 2012)

Yes,  but by dropping out of high school that may make you less competitive compared to other people applying.  If you wanted to join the Reserves as a Combat Engineer while still in high school that is also a option.   Bottem line,  do not drop out of high school,  it will only work against you in the short/long term.  The more education you have the better,  makes you more competitive as well it will be good if you ever decide you don't want the Army anymore and you want too get a civilian job.


----------



## RCDtpr (1 Jun 2012)

What if the military doesn't pan out for you?  What if you get it and it's not for you?  What if you blow out a knee and are medically released?  What if you do something stupid and are kicked out?  You're then left trying to find a job without a highschool diploma.....good luck with that.

The army will still be here when you graduate.......finish school.


----------



## Dkeh (1 Jun 2012)

Do a high school co-op with the military. I did, during the second semester of grade 11. Walked away with my BMQ completed, a bunch of pay in my pocket, and 3 high school credits (some school boards assign credits differently, one person on my course got two credits, and another got 4). After the co-op is over, you have the option of going away for the summer to do your QL3 (your engineer training), where you will get more advanced training, more pay, and an awesome summer.


----------



## AustinL (1 Jun 2012)

Well my dad owns a construction company and I've already done work for him and enjoyed it so if the army doesn't work out for me Ill work for him. 
  So if I join reserves as a combat engineer can I switch to regular forces combat engineer right away after high school?


----------



## PMedMoe (1 Jun 2012)

AustinL said:
			
		

> So if I join reserves as a combat engineer can I switch to regular forces combat engineer right away after high school?



Depends on your definition of "right away"; CTs (component transfers) can take years in some cases.


----------



## AustinL (1 Jun 2012)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Depends on your definition of "right away"; CTs (component transfers) can take years in some cases.


Well I mean would I automatically get accepted as a regular force combat engineer because I did it in reserves?


----------



## PMedMoe (1 Jun 2012)

AustinL said:
			
		

> Well I mean would I automatically get accepted as a regular force combat engineer because I did it in reserves?



No.


----------



## Mushroom (1 Jun 2012)

Why the big rush? Combat engineer is highly competitive right now, not finishing highschool will have a big impact on your application when it comes around to the selection process, It up to you but obviously the more education you have the better off you will be. Even if you applied today depending on your recruiting center you may not even be processed in time for this years selection process (which is coming up soon) and may have to wait until the next fiscal year to apply if you even meet the required score on the CFAT for C.E. 

 It's not like the old days when you sign up Monday and your on the bus to basic Tuesday,  the application process can take awhile (as anyone on here that has been waiting 1 year+ for a spot) can tell you. If your looking for a quick way out of highschool the CF is not your golden ticket, its infamous for its "hurry up and wait" motto.  The reserves isn't always any quicker of a route to take. 

 Finish highschool,  the CF isn't going anywhere.


----------



## AustinL (1 Jun 2012)

Its not that I want to leave high school its that I just want to join the CF as quick as I can but I guess I'm going to have to just wait it out. Thanks.


----------



## Shiggalowe (2 Jun 2012)

As folks much wiser than I have already said, wait until you're done with highschool because the CF doesn't seem like it's going to disappear any time soon. Personally if I could go back to when I was in school I would have looked into a reserve unit to test the waters of army life at the very least (Frankly I give myself a slap upside the head whenever I think about how much time I wasted doing sweet eff all on weekends). In the end what you do is completely up to you but getting your HS diploma will definitely make you more competitive as opposed to someone who doesn't have theirs.


----------

